# (WA) Critter Creek's Raven Cajun, SH



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

*Black, chocolate factored:* Critter Creek's Raven Cajun, SH (Sire: FC Nan-Dool Elwood Blues, Dam: Critter Creek's Simply Stella, CD, SH) OFA good, elbows clear, CERF annually, EIC clear, CNM clear. Carries chocolate. Raven is handsome, a great gun dog and house dog. He has a wonderful temperament and loves to work. 
www.crittercreeklabradors.com/critter_photos_raven.html 
Meredith Kuhn 515-996-2833 
[email protected] http://www.crittercreeklabradors.com


----------

